# Mobile Phone Internet prices ?



## Alanforfun (Oct 15, 2010)

I would be very grateful if someone could advise me of Internet costs using my mobile phone in Spain.

I have looked at the Telefonica site, but am totally confused..........!!!!!!

Basically I would like to know exactly what it costs per month for Internet usage with my mobile

Help please


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alanforfun said:


> I would be very grateful if someone could advise me of Internet costs using my mobile phone in Spain.
> 
> I have looked at the Telefonica site, but am totally confused..........!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi

This really does depend on the tarof you are on, and which network etc etc. It would also depend on whether you are PAYG or contract. For example, if you have a smart phone like an Iphone or other net phone you may have a tarif that includes a certain amount (or even unlimited) data useage.

I have been looking into getting the new iphone so been dicussing this with the main networks to compare. They all have their pros and cons. 

Someone on here may know exactly but my best advice would be to visit the local shop for Telefonica etc. Depending on your area you may find that some of the staff speak some English. Generally the staff in the shops seem very helpful and have always taken time to explain the various options to me.

In order for anyone on this threat to give you more information can you answer the following?


Which network are you on?
Are you PAYG or contract?
What tarif are you on? (Even PAYG have different options)

All the best
Steve


----------



## Alanforfun (Oct 15, 2010)

My Suppliers is Movistar and I have a contract. Not sure of Tarrif 


Hope this helps..


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't forget that some bars offer free wifi if it is a laptop you have.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Don't forget that some bars offer free wifi if it is a laptop you have.


Indeed they do, and some mobile you can use on wifi now also!

I spoke to a Spanish friend of mine who works for Telefonica Movil (Movistar) and he said rates depend of the tarifs and the time you took the contact out as they always change their offers and plans.

Best bet is to call them (and they do have english speaking staff) and ask specifically for your phone!


----------



## Alanforfun (Oct 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for your replies, much appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alanforfun said:


> Many thanks for your replies, much appreciated.


Are you tied into Telefonica/Movistar? A friend of mine who uses a BlackBerry here has just switched from Movistar to Yoigo and reckons it is about 20 euros a month cheaper.


----------



## Alanforfun (Oct 15, 2010)

*Muchas Gracias*

Thanks for the info. that sounds like a good deal, I'll look into it as :I'm not tied to Movistar.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you tied into Telefonica/Movistar? A friend of mine who uses a BlackBerry here has just switched from Movistar to Yoigo and reckons it is about 20 euros a month cheaper.


My OH uses Yoigo also and says that they are a lot cheaper than Movistar. Their coverage isn't quite as good, but I guess it depends where you live - if you are in a big town then chances are you will be fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Now I am confused. You say that you are on a contract BUT that you are not tied?!?!?!?! Best thing for you to do, as Steve says, is find exactly what you are on now otherwise you will have nothing to compare with.
> 
> Anyway, IF you are free to move there are many alternative operators all offering discount tariffs. Yoigo is definitely one to look at and I was very pleased indeed with Orange PAYG last year. I used them both all over Spain and was really impressed with both.



IMO, orange is useless!!! I have a UK orange that roams for an operator and thats what it does - it hardly ever uses orange! A friend of mine had an Orange for two weeks and she has just got rid of it cos it hardly ever seemed to get a signal in our part of Málaga province

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Well, I used Orange extensively in Fuengirola/Los boliches, Calahonda, El palo and for almost two hours non-stop in La Rosaleda, Málaga just to give a few examples in your area.


I've just asked my OH what he thinks of orange in Spain and he simply used the "s" word!!! I'm about to get a spanish sim card and again, he simply said whatever you get do not get orange! That said, along the coast it maybe better, but inland - no!???

Movistar is the strongest by far apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm about to get a spanish sim card and again,


Jo, do take a look at HITS mobile... http://www.hitsmobile.es their rates are very good, and you can call the UK cheap too, i think on my tarif its something like 5c to uk landlines and 15 or 17c to uk mobiles which is far cheaper than the likes of Movistar.

Their top up is confusing, because their rates are excl of IVA so when you top up they knock the IVA off, but if you top up online you get 5% extra. 

Generally I find them very good, their coverage is good and I am very impressed!



jojo said:


> Movistar is the strongest by far apparently
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, but the most expensive - I had a movistar PAYG and it seemed to drink the credit faster than I could put it on!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Jo, do take a look at HITS mobile... http://www.hitsmobile.es their rates are very good, and you can call the UK cheap too, i think on my tarif its something like 5c to uk landlines and 15 or 17c to uk mobiles which is far cheaper than the likes of Movistar.
> 
> Their top up is confusing, because their rates are excl of IVA so when you top up they knock the IVA off, but if you top up online you get 5% extra.
> 
> ...


funnily enough my OH was talking about changing all our phones to HITS just yesterday


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> funnily enough my OH was talking about changing all our phones to HITS just yesterday


I changed one of mine back in May & the other one gets changed tomorrow. & you get hits to hits calls free ,5mins per call / 60mins a day / 500 mins a month. The best rate is if you change over your existing number ( porting ).
I can now talk to either of my daughters on thier uk mobiles for up to 4 mins; cheaper than a text with movistar !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I changed one of mine back in May & the other one gets changed tomorrow. & you get hits to hits calls free ,5mins per call / 60mins a day / 500 mins a month. The best rate is if you change over your existing number ( porting ).
> I can now talk to either of my daughters on thier uk mobiles for up to 4 mins; cheaper than a text with movistar !!


so if the OH, 2 dds & I are all on HITS we can speak to each other for nothing?

& the best rate is if we keep our numbers?

brilliant!!

I really don't want to change mine



....................and...........that gives the 14 year old no excuse for not phoning if she's going to be late


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so if the OH, 2 dds & I are all on HITS we can speak to each other for nothing?
> 
> & the best rate is if we keep our numbers?
> 
> ...


Telitec - Spains No 1 Communications Company I transferred to Hits using this company , the service is excellent as recommended by Steve Hall. 
They use the Vodaphone network.:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ...but with respect, he is an occasional visitor to one part of Spain whilst I headed a telco here in Spain for 6 years with 20,000+ customers throughout Spain.
> 
> "Movistar is the strongest by far apparently" Who says?
> 
> .... not in large parts of the Costa Blanca South it isn't. I say.


which company was that out of curiosity? what happened to them?

jojo's not on the Costa Blanca, is she?

I'm sure you must know that even just in one town signals can vary



we moved pretty much around the corner last time we moved

the OH has vodafone - there it only worked on the balcony (whereas my movistar worked everywhere) - here it's fine!

when we lived on the cabo la nao my movistar didn't work at all!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...but with respect, he is an occasional visitor to one part of Spain whilst I headed a telco here in Spain for 6 years with 20,000+ customers throughout Spain.


But that works both ways! In the short space of time he's here, his mobile never uses orange and in the long space of time I've been here mine hardly uses it! Its on Movista at the moment! - Altho I've just got this new thing, a "Strawberry torch"???!!!!! Not a clue what it does or how, but I can say that at the moment its happily sitting on Movista!!!!............ and keeps making funny noises!!

Of course that now leaves me with an empty "orange" phone, so unless I get it unlocked I'm going to have to have an orange sim card!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But that works both ways! In the short space of time he's here, his mobile never uses orange and in the long space of time I've been here mine hardly uses it! Its on Movista at the moment! - Altho I've just got this new thing, a "Strawberry torch"???!!!!! Not a clue what it does or how, but I can say that at the moment its happily sitting on Movista!!!!............ and keeps making funny noises!!
> 
> Of course that now leaves me with an empty "orange" phone, so unless I get it unlocked I'm going to have to have an orange sim card!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


it's easy & cheap enough to get it unlocked


----------



## Alanforfun (Oct 15, 2010)

Although I have a contract service, I have had it for so long, It is not a problem to cancel it.

Even my mobile phone was purchased outside the contract conditions.

Unless you know something I don't.... ???

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's easy & cheap enough to get it unlocked


How do you do thar?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I changed one of mine back in May & the other one gets changed tomorrow. & you get hits to hits calls free ,5mins per call / 60mins a day / 500 mins a month. The best rate is if you change over your existing number ( porting ).
> I can now talk to either of my daughters on thier uk mobiles for up to 4 mins; cheaper than a text with movistar !!


The only problem with this is you do still pay a small connection charge for the "free" call. Also they do deduct IVA when you top up which Movistar didnt, but they STILL work our for me far far cheaper


----------

